# Side



## tofer (Jan 24, 2012)

this is side view . Sorry could not figure how to put multi pics in 1 post


----------



## WonGan (Jan 24, 2012)

fishing net weight?I KNOW! One of Audreys muffins.They are hard as a rock.[:'(]


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 24, 2012)

It's a stopper for a big (5 gallon or larger) demijohn, was made of ceramic instead of cork so it wouldn't dissolve from whatever chemicals were stored in the thing.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 24, 2012)

Someone else said it, a stopper for a large mouthed demijohn which would've held caustic liquids.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 24, 2012)

Beat ya by a millisecond! []


----------



## tofer (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info  also found a peter peiper bottle  that have not cleaned yet ACL Labbel 16 oz .
 Do you think the stoppers could be cleaned up soaking in baking soda ?


----------



## Erik T (Jan 24, 2012)

I beat both of you by 2 seconds! .......... but I posted in the wrong thread


----------



## WonGan (Jan 24, 2012)

The grooves were for a bail or some type of holding device?


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 25, 2012)

> Someone else said it, a stopper for a large mouthed demijohn which would've held caustic liquids.


 


> It's a stopper for a big (5 gallon or larger) demijohn, was made of ceramic instead of cork so it wouldn't dissolve from whatever chemicals were stored in the thing.


 
 Good Afternoon A-BN,

 I've dug 2 or 3 of these things over the years, never in a context with heavy duty glass of carboy capacity. I have dug them in close proximity to vitrified pipe, however.

 My guess, at the time of digging them, was that it was some sort of cap or plug for piping.

 I've searched up and down trying to find a carboy pictured with this type of "stopper," to no avail. I've not seen pictured a carboy with any kind of wire bail, either. I have found various rubber bungs and asssorted caps/stoppers that are geared to fermenting.  The large capacity acid bottles that I have seen, up to about 6 pint capacity, all had glass stoppers.

 If anyone can produce a picture, or good description that involves one of these type objects and a carboy, I'd be delighted to see it, and will go back to sitting on the edge of my seat.


----------



## digger dun (Jan 25, 2012)

i've dug 'em too. always thought they were some kinda electrical insulator, or petrified muffin!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I dug mine right next to a very large broken demijohn. The mouth diameter of this thing had to be 3" or 4". The size and shape of the ceramic thing was the same. But I'm just realizing, mine might've been glazed. Tom has it anyway.


----------



## tofer (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks again for all the info. Looking for aprox date range for the. Tops
 Any ideas would be help full.


----------



## VTdigger (Jan 26, 2012)

I found a bunch of these at a dump from an old textile mill, not much glass at this dump, but what little there where huge shards, I dug a side peace of some sort of bottle, I thought was a buried insulator until I pulled out and it was a shard of a big bottle.  I always wondered what they where.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 26, 2012)

There was an old wooden crate type enclosed carboy in Penn Digger's barn...It contained acid. It had one of those style stoppers in it...It had to go 5-7 gallons at least.


----------

